

Hacker group Anonymous denies Sony attack  - hihabob
http://samyass-popular.blogspot.com/2011/05/hacker-group-anonymous-denies-sony.html
Online the secretive "hacker collective" had earlier been singled-out by Sony as the possible guilty party. 
But a posting on Anonymous' blog said: "Let's be clear, we are legion, but it wasn't us. You are incompetent Sony."
======
dkersten
This "hacker group" is just a random group of people on the internet. They're
not really an organized group. If one person who identifies themselves as part
of "anonymous" denies the Sony attacks, that really doesn't mean anything for
the rest of the people who identify with the group. Treating them as a real,
organized group doesn't really mean much. Hell, back in the (real life, not
the internet attacks) protests against Scientology, you could have said I was
part of the group. Hell, anyone who ever visited 4chan a few times could
almost be considered a member, but really, there is no group, just a bunch of
bored people who like to use the title "anonymous" when they do shit online,
even if that stuff is a high profile hack.

